# Gadget Has his first hoody that fits...



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I just got done finishing this hoody for Gadget... I had made it when I made the one that didn't fit him but I just now had the chance to finish it... thought I would post a few pictures...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats very good


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Great job! You made it so perfect that when he goes potty, he doesn't get the outfit messed up. It's hard to find already made clothes that fit so perfect that they won't pee on them.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's awesome! It looks completely professional. I love the soft lining on the hood part. Gadget looks very proud of his new hoodie. :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is sooo cute, good job Dori!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow...great job. It fits him perfect. You're very talented and it looks great on him.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks good on him,you a very talented  :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all... The lining is actually the reverse side... he can wear it either way... 

I had to modify the pattern to get it to "V" the way it does on the belly... I hate it when I have to change his clothes or take them off of him when he goes potty.... 

He got really mad when we came in the house and I took it off of him...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Good job Dori!! Gadget looks so cute in his new Hoodie! My three hate those things! I made "Chloe" a little "red fleece" Hoodie and she is scared of the Hood! Little stinker! :roll:  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

That is too cute---Good job!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That's too bad Chloe is freaked about the hood... Gadget seems to like his.. we went for a walk and he walked around like he was King.... 

He has a little yellow slicker that I am still waiting for the rain to come so that we can go for a walk in the rain.... 

I want to make him boots..


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww!!! Love the last pic of Gadget with the hood on! He's sucha cutie!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Dori he looks so cute!!!!!! Great job


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he's adorable!!!!!!!!!!!! i love the hoodie, you did an excellent job...

by the way,

I MISS YOU!!!!!!!!! lol we haven't chatted in what seems to be forever!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

That's so cute! His sweet little face just disappears in his hood! That should keep him so warm and snuggly when the cold weather hits.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Theres my cute lil man.......I just think hes the cutest chi!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Are you talented or what. I wish I could be creative and make things. I use to crosstich, but after the age of 40 I can no longer do it. Things get a bit blurry up close.


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

well done!
u did a geat job!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Dori, that is just adoreable. Great job.

First pic I've seen of Gadget in a while - he has really grown and matured a lot. He's such a cutie pie.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute N Nice Job!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww, that suits him so well, and its well made, i cant believe you made it :shock: 

Sooo adorable xxx, well done


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I LOVE IT!


----------

